# Libre 2 Alarms



## Bexlee (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi. I’m on my 2nd self funded libre 2 sensor. I like the alarms But......

1st one I started with reader and the phone after so worked on both. Alarms only worked on reader and not phone. I had the odd signal lost alarm over the 2 weeks and was pleased with the alarms overall 

The 2nd one I applied last night and started it on the phone (won’t work on reader, just phone). The signal lost alarm goes off every 21 minutes. I’ve checked every setting a number of times and I rang Abbott this afternoon and spent 30 min going over it all. They said someone would call me back in 24 hours. It’s still doing it and I’m afraid I’ve turned the alarms off as driving me mad!

Any one experienced the same or got any ideas ???


----------



## grovesy (Feb 18, 2021)

I believe it it is like the Libre you have to start with the reader then phone to use both. The alarms if using both only work reader. I have not had problems with lost signal alarm.


----------



## Bexlee (Feb 18, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I believe it it is like the Libre you have to start with the reader then phone to use both. The alarms if using both only work reader. I have not had problems with lost signal alarm.


@grovesy doyou have alarm sounds / notifications on reader AND phone ?

When I activated 1st sensory with reader then phone it said alarms on reader but not phone as already on another device.

The lost signal wasn’t a problem with reader bit with phone it is.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 18, 2021)

I have the alarms on on the phone app but I don't receive any alarms on the phone, and I usally carry my phone in my pocket so I have had no signal loss on there. Though yesterday the reader was sitting next to me and I  got a loss of signal on that , I usally get the loss of signal on the reader when it is upstairs or I have left it at home whilst having a walk.


----------



## Paulbreen (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm back on the Libre2 today and started it with my phone and no problems yet, I've been finger pricking as I was high when I started it and all seems well, it did alarm me when it had finished warming up as expected..
I would say check you have the most up to date App in your phone.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 18, 2021)

The app here in the UK updated late last year ready for the Libre2 rollout.


----------



## Paulbreen (Feb 18, 2021)

grovesy said:


> The app here in the UK updated late last year ready for the Libre2 rollout.


I use the same App as you guys,  I did notice new features this morning after I downloaded it like the warmup page with a countdown


----------



## grovesy (Feb 18, 2021)

Oh I have not noticed that but as I said I always use the reader first then the phone. So the countdown is on the reader. The only thing I did notice on Friday was asking to accept updated conditions, which had happened on line a few days before.


----------



## Paulbreen (Feb 18, 2021)

grovesy said:


> Oh I have not noticed that but as I said I always use the reader first then the phone. So the countdown is on the reader. The only thing I did notice on Friday was asking to accept updated conditions, which had happened on line a few days before.


I remember first getting the Libre2 from Abbott about 18months ago but couldn't get the alarms to work and then a few months ago I tried one again and updated the App then everything started working properly so I think it does make sense to make sure you always have the latest version, I've poked them here to enable the alarms on the apple watch and they said that that's coming soon.
I never use the reader, in fact I have no idea where it is Lol


----------



## Bexlee (Feb 18, 2021)

I updated app before I started. 

I know it’s latest version as I had already cheapies and Abbott checked yesterday.

All settings on phone correct checker multiple times 

Phone always in pocket or next to me 

Think I shall revert back to reader 1st for alarms and just scan with phone with next sensor 

Shame as alarms were good on reader all round and the high low good on phone for the 36 hours I tried plus sending message to hubby’s phone that j was high or low but signal lost every 21 min is too much.

Abbott were supposed to call today but haven’t yet.


----------



## Bexlee (Feb 18, 2021)

I called Abbott back - seen as they didn’t call me ! they said faulty sensor, why not say that yesterday?! collecting more data to analyse I assume. Sending replacement.

New one on and using radar for alarms .... phone to scan also (no alarms). All fine.

pesky thing!!!


----------



## Russell Taylor (Apr 22, 2021)

Bexlee said:


> Hi. I’m on my 2nd self funded libre 2 sensor. I like the alarms But......
> 
> 1st one I started with reader and the phone after so worked on both. Alarms only worked on reader and not phone. I had the odd signal lost alarm over the 2 weeks and was pleased with the alarms overall
> 
> ...


I have had exactly the same issues. One month in. The attraction of this for me was the alarms especially at night but on my iPhone it simply does not work properly. Alarms sometimes go off straight after scanning but not otherwise. Loss of signal alarm also constantly going off despite iPhone always being on my person. I also sent my first sensor back to Abbott and got a replacement but both exactly the same. Have given up but will mention it at my next check up. I have reinstalled the App several times too.  May try and use my Libre scanner at night and my iPhone during the day with next sensor to see how that pans out. All very annoying.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 22, 2021)

I get the signal lost almost at random on the reader, never mind the phone. Even in the otherwise empty right trouser pocket and the sensor on the right arm. Yet when rested on the desk by my computer running at full whack, and me wandering all over the flat, it doesn’t go off. It’s a very temperamental little bugger, obviously, whether on phone or reader.

Mind you, my life is so full of bleeps from the dishwasher, oven, microwave, fridge and smoke alarms that sometimes I wonder if this modern tech is worth the hassle. I must be on the cusp of switching from a tech loving nerd to grumpy old git


----------



## Russell Taylor (Apr 22, 2021)

I am with you. This thing is driving me mad!


----------



## Austin Mini (Apr 22, 2021)

Do you have to buy these sensors? Are they expensive? Been finger pricking for thirty-five years so far works well but often wondered about the sensors.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Apr 22, 2021)

Austin Mini said:


> Do you have to buy these sensors? Are they expensive?


£50 each (last 2 weeks). They're also available on prescription, but they're not offered to everyone (though there are now national criteria which, if you qualify, should ensure that you get them prescribed).

See https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-t...our-diabetes/testing/flash-glucose-monitoring and https://www.freestylelibre.co.uk/libre/


----------



## Austin Mini (Apr 22, 2021)

Bruce Stephens said:


> £50 each (last 2 weeks). They're also available on prescription, but they're not offered to everyone (though there are now national criteria which, if you qualify, should ensure that you get them prescribed).
> 
> See https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-t...our-diabetes/testing/flash-glucose-monitoring and https://www.freestylelibre.co.uk/libre/


£50 each!! I will stick to finger pricking and save NHS ££££


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Apr 22, 2021)

Austin Mini said:


> I will stick to finger pricking and save NHS


It's said that the NHS pays more like £35 each. And (depending how many times a day you prick your fingers, or rather how many fewer times a day you might do so if you were using Libre) it can work out cost neutral or better.

I think it's a mistake to think of it just as a way to reduce making tiny holes in your fingers. It gives lots more information which can (with some effort) change (and improve) how you manage your diabetes. (There's a paper showing reductions in severe events leading to hospital admissions in people who use Libre vs people who don't.)

However, not everyone gets on with it (whether because of the adhesive or because the increased information feels intrusive, or just because it's not accurate enough for them).


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 22, 2021)

@Austin Mini 
Most of us have found the Libre system to be an absolute game changer. I don't have the Libre 2 with alarms yet and not in a desperate rush to get it but the extra info Libre provides is huge. I am on low income but used birthday money and savings to self fund for 4 months before getting it on prescription and it was worth every penny. Finger pricking doesn't bother me in the least and I would happily finger prick 15+ times a day if necessary but that still doesn't provide the data Libre does without taking into consideration the speed and convenience of scanning to get a reading, particularly during sport/exercise/manual labour etc


----------



## Bexlee (Apr 22, 2021)

Russell Taylor said:


> I have had exactly the same issues. One month in. The attraction of this for me was the alarms especially at night but on my iPhone it simply does not work properly. Alarms sometimes go off straight after scanning but not otherwise. Loss of signal alarm also constantly going off despite iPhone always being on my person. I also sent my first sensor back to Abbott and got a replacement but both exactly the same. Have given up but will mention it at my next check up. I have reinstalled the App several times too.  May try and use my Libre scanner at night and my iPhone during the day with next sensor to see how that pans out. All very annoying.


I start sensors with the reader so alarms sound on that and not my phone. It seems to be ok on the reader the odd signal lost but copeable !  I haven’t dared try with the phone again .... to nervous too at the moment. Give a while for the teething problem to rectify itself I think.

I like the phone during the day with reader in pocket and reader at night so I don’t have the chance to smash phone. I used the constant alarm sound as opportunity to upgrade to iPhone mini 12

The next 2 and now 3rd sensors have been ok.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 22, 2021)

Well this sensor that's due to be changed about lunchtime tomorrow hasn't been anywhere near - until today.  I'm actually wondering whether it's possible that my right arm and left arm, differ in accuracy.  (Yes - I'm fully aware that sounds ridiculous thank you)


----------



## Bexlee (Apr 22, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Well this sensor that's due to be changed about lunchtime tomorrow hasn't been anywhere near - until today.  I'm actually wondering whether it's possible that my right arm and left arm, differ in accuracy.  (Yes - I'm fully aware that sounds ridiculous thank you)


Ridiculous ?! Not at all I get better accuracy on left arm than right ! I always say to myself alternate arms every sensor but no it always seems to attach itself to the left arm. I forced myself this time and put it on the right .... 5 days to go


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 23, 2021)

I alternate right and left and notice no difference in accuracy. The Libre 2 is certainly more accurate with low BGs. I found myself at 3.2 (on the phone ) a couple of weeks back, which I thought was a bit surprising, so I did a blood test with an Optium strip in the reader, which was yelping in the bedroom.  Score was 3.2.

As I munched my jelly babies, I was quite impressed by that performance, specially as I found where the reader had gotten to.


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 23, 2021)

Bexlee said:


> Ridiculous ?! Not at all I get better accuracy on left arm than right ! I always say to myself alternate arms every sensor but no it always seems to attach itself to the left arm. I forced myself this time and put it on the right .... 5 days to go



Join club, thought I was only one. Other way round for me, left is so unreliable don't use it, right is bang on.  Because of restriction started using alternative sites, happy to say pleased did as accuracy is good compared to bg levels, so not just stuck with using one arm anymore.


----------



## JJay (Apr 23, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Well this sensor that's due to be changed about lunchtime tomorrow hasn't been anywhere near - until today.  I'm actually wondering whether it's possible that my right arm and left arm, differ in accuracy.  (Yes - I'm fully aware that sounds ridiculous thank you)


That's my experience too. Much better accuracy on left arm, which is unfortunate because I prefer sleeping on my left side, so every other fortnight I don't sleep so well!


----------



## trophywench (Apr 23, 2021)

So do I sleep on my left one.  Ok I certainly will roll over onto the right one at times, but I automatically try to get to sleep on the left one and usually wake up on my left side. My right hand is dominant though.


----------



## Zepherine (Jul 1, 2021)

Thought I would add my experience to this thread. I too have constant signal loss alarms on my current sensor and have had to turn off. I spoke to my DSN and she said that Abbott advise keeping the app open at all times. I use an android phone to read sensor. It is open most of the time anyway so that didn’t work.
However I phoned Customer Care at Freestyle Libre and after running through questions they quickly decided to send a replacement so have to admit I got an efficient service. You have to send the old sensor back so ‘maybe’ in time they will address these alarm problems.


----------



## helli (Jul 1, 2021)

For those who favour using one arm over the other, how do you manage the "bedding in period"?
I have found the Libre 2 to require longer to stabilise the readings - if I activate it the day I insert it the first three days of readings may as well be made up. I alternate arms so that I have one arm in use and, for the last 3 days, the other ready to activate. If I only used one arm, it is not big enough to have two sensors in so I would lose the bedding in time ... or have a gap of 3 days unsensored. 

For me, the loss of bedding in time is the biggest inconvenience of a dodgy or badly placed sensor. 

I don't use the official Libre app but wondered if the problems with loss of signal have anything to do with phone settings. The app I use (xDrip) recommends disabling battery optimisation as it causes loss of signal.
More problems are reported on Samsung phones. I do not know if that is due to problems with Samsung Bluetooth or that Samsung phones are the most popular Androids. 
(xDrip is not supported on Apple so I don't know about iOS Bluetooth connectivity or whether they have Battery optimisation.)


----------



## JJay (Jul 1, 2021)

Actually I've never found a bedding-in period made any noticeable difference, so I don't bother.

I use xDrip4io5 on an iPhone XR but bluetooth isn't great - phone definitely needs to be in the same room, and in the case of our open plan kitchen/diner, on the same side thereof!  I would give up with it but it's the only way to get readings on my watch.


----------

